
React or Vue: Which JavaScript UI Library Should You Be Using? - jmnicolas
https://medium.com/js-dojo/react-or-vue-which-javascript-ui-library-should-you-be-using-543a383608d#.69wgh4vgs
======
dvdhnt
TL;DR - good article, just a couple of thoughts/questions.

Interesting. So is this syntax:

    
    
      new Vue({
        el: '#app',
        ...
      });
    

required for every element or component in the same way that this is?

    
    
      class App extends React.Component { ... }
    

Or is more the equivalent of ReactDOM.render? i/e

    
    
      ReactDOM.render(App, document.getElementById('app'))
    

Additionally, going through some Vue examples, I see this usage:

    
    
      var app = new Vue({ ... });
      
      app.$mount('.my-app');
    

I'm going to guess that creating a new Vue app object is equivalent to
something abstracted away by React once ReactDOM.render is called, and that
ReactDOM.render is more like the Vue.prototype.$mount function. Is that
correct?

The more I look at Vue code, the less of an issue I have with its syntax,
something I initially didn't like as it reminded me too much of Backbone, but
that was probably just the el: property. Without getting too far down the
rabbit hole, I think the biggest concern I'd have with Vue (re: wouldn't
enjoy) is going back to using v-* HTML properties like this:

    
    
      <section class="main" v-show="todos.length" v-cloak>
    

That's something I never enjoyed with Angular.

